# 2016 Robalo R207



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Robalo R207 being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (159 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coyote tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Raymarine GPS/FF combo, Jensen Bluetooth Stereo w/speakers throughout, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, transom boarding ladder, Ski pylon pole, rear bench seat w/storage underneath, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, gunnel pads, bimini top, (2) insulated built in cooler boxes, (2) bucket seats, dual console set up w/walk thru windshield, enclosed privacy w/porta pottie, in-deck ski locker, bow seating package w/insulated storage, anchor locker, blue LED deck lights, navigation lights and mooring cover!!

Exceptionally clean, well maintained R207 recently serviced and is 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $44,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

